# Hacked?



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys is it possible my phone was hacked? I got off the phone with my wife today and all of a sudden it started doing whatever it wanted to do, I'm not talking about just a common screen freeze that you wait on, I'm talking about phone numbers being replaced, apps being deleted and running with out me doing it, then all of a sudden my wallpaper got changed from a picture of my dog to something lets just say was socially unacceptable to me and anybody who is not a pedo, so being the hothead that I am I threw it against the wood stove and the stove won, my phone is now being replaced cause when I took it to T mobile, the battery was even bent 
Cost me $175 for insurance but just from the wall paper alone to me it was worth it.

Was I hacked? Is it possible to hack a phone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Android phones can receive viruses as people have begun to figure it out.

If you download all of your apps from the Play Store then you safe as they must pass Google's Antivirus software testing.

If you want I would recommend you download a free AV:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.comodo.pimsecure

That is a top end AV for Mobile for free.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

All my apps come from the play store, or XDA, who makes some of them for the play store.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Downloading any app that is not from the Play Store is a risk.

Did you download the app like I said to run the AV?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't now but I will when the new phone gets here, when I had my GS3 I had comodo, but it was rooted so I couldn't use lookout, but according to the Android Anti-Virus I was clean this morning and all I did before I broke my phone was make two calls, I did't even use it for getting banned from facebook like I normally do


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Lookout since they are known for tracking your information.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Really? I did not kw that, if they track me then that app WILL be uninstalled ASAP


----------



## crockedker (Feb 3, 2013)

wolfen1086 said:


> Really? I did not kw that, if they track me then that app WILL be uninstalled ASAP


Yes phones can be hacked its a small computer so its very possible sorry


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I know its been a whiel but I got the new phone, and its rooted firewalled, anti lookouted, and running just fine


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What phone is it?

Why did you root the device?

What AV are you using now?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

rooted phones are not as secured as those not rooted. be extremely careful where you get apps from.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What phone is it?
> 
> Why did you root the device?
> 
> What AV are you using now?


Samsung Galaxy S4
Cause stock roms basically suk
Lookout


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What carrier? Verizon barely has any stock apps.

I thought you weren't going to use Lookout??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Carrier is T mobile


----------

